# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  España campeona de Europa de pesca a mosca seca en Portugal

## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/blogs/cuaderno-...e-pesca-a.html

Sábado, 19 mayo 2012, 10:25

La selección española de pesca de la modalidad de salmónidos mosca se ha proclamado *campeona de Europa por equipos* en el XVIII campeonato europeo celebrado en Portugal. Al triunfo colectivo del combinado español hay que sumar la medalla de *bronce individual* que logró el pescador leonés de Laciana, David García Ferreras.



España relegó al segundo puesto de la general a uno de los grandes favoritos, como fue el equipo de la República Checa, y al tercer peldaño del podio al combinado de Italia, siendo Portugal cuarto clasificado y Francia quinto. El nuevo campeón de Europa fue el pescador checo, Martin Droz, seguido del italiano Valerio Santi Amantini, ambos campeones del mundo en diferentes mundiales celebrados.

En la clasificación general final *España logró colocar a cuatro pescadores entre los 10 primeros* ya que, al bronce del pescador de León, David García Ferreras hay que añadir el cuarto puesto del catalán, Jordi Oliveras, el sexto del vasco Aitor Urruzuno y el octavo del gallego, Vicente Crespo. Entretanto, el gran pescador cántabro, Óscar Quevedo no tuvo tanta suerte en sus tramos y concluyó el europeo en el puesto 32 entre 63 finalistas.



El campeonato de Europa se celebró en los ríos portugueses; Mondehgo, Alva y Ceira, enclavados en la comarca Montebelho Oliveira, estando el equipo español capitaneado por Vicente Aranda.

*¡¡ENHORABUENA CHICOS!!*

----------


## REEGE

Menudos fieras en la pesca tienen que ser éstos...
Éstos vienen una tarde al Fresnedas y no queda ni agua... y más hoy con esa exagerada calor y evaporación!!!jajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Menudos fieras en la pesca tienen que ser éstos...
> Éstos vienen una tarde al Fresnedas y no queda ni agua... y más hoy con esa exagerada calor y evaporación!!!jajaja


Jejeje. Pues ya queda menos de un mes para el acontecimiento más importante del año... Cto. de Europa - Agua Dulce Masculino en Mérida. ¿Te animas a venir a verlo?  :Big Grin:

----------

